# How do you cuddle with your boys without getting peed on everywhere??



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Males and females both dribble a lot. But boys seems to do it more, and unleash more pee at once than girls. My two younger neutered boys don't do it as much anymore, but still do it more than the girls. And oh man.. Our two older intact boys.. you spend 10 seconds trying to cuddle a boy on your lap and you already are wanting to wash your pants because there are so many large piddle dribbles all over you or pee dripping off your arms.. And not just on us, they pee on everything they walk around too. And all over their cage. They climb the bars and pee on the bars and it drips down onto the carpet. They pee on top of their sleep box, and their hammock is stiff from being pee soaked and dried so many times.

We accept the boys for the gross little pee-soaked things they are, but we were wondering, how do you all spent some quality time with your boys without getting peed on all over?? Or do you all just accept it and keep a roll of paper towels nearby to wipe yourself off every 5 seconds?


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

I have an intact male, and I've never had that much of a problem! Occasionally I'll get a dribble on my hand but that's usually it. Maybe you could have a dedicated pee-blanket, and you could wear it over yourself when cuddling with your boys?


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2013)

I get peed on by my female in the exact same spot on my hand every day! Bless them!

I second the pee-blanket - I do it with one of my girls (she is the less active of the other two so happy to sit on me) - I do it because she likes to chew, not so much of a pee problem


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Funny post, lol.


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

I had the same issue with one of mine. I had two intact boys but just one was like a constantly dribbling faucet, it was so irritating!

My fiance got upset when he was peed on, and flipped him each time he would dribble on his arms. After about three times, it was incredibly less that he would pee on him.

Hed still pee on me and everything else, but he made the correlation that "this guy flips me and says no whenever I let loose on him..."

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a towel to hold the girls in/on when I snuggle them. They pee on that for the most part.


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

I actually don't have this issue with my two intact males. They dribble here and there. But not as bad as you have described.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

My boys have never had this issue. Sometimes they'll pee and whatever, but it's so rare that it's probably just a lazy call of nature. The only time I had a boy who wouldn't stop leaking was when I had hormonal issues, but I don't know if that's related. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

My boys only ever mark on my phone. That's it. Very, very rarely on me. They also go in their cage to do their business if they're free ranging.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I was just thinking about this last night. I always hear about people on here, cuddling with their rats, watching movies on the couch with them. Last night, in an attempt to get some bonding time with Kurt, I laid on the couch with him watching Gabriel Iglesias. Of course, Kurt insisted on going on the couch (God forbid he sit on my lap for a whole minute) and he peed... a big puddle (which I don't think was him marking, he just had to go) and then of course he had to drop a few pellets too. I know it's not his fault he had to pee,but it just got me thinking... How do people have shoulder rats? Also a side note: I've noticed that as they get older, my boys have stopped marking everywhere. Instead, they just do the whole thing whenever they need to go.... They still mark occasionally but it's not like it was when they were going through rat puberty (yikes, that was horrible)


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

My boys are super bad lol. I've tried to watch a movie with them before and 1) they wouldn't sit still, 2) they were peeing all over me! Grrr...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

Neutering stopped my two boys from doing this- they have not peed on me for almost a year.


----------

